

LyX participates in the Google Summer of Code 2013 - usenet
http://latex-community.org/home/news/47-news-latex-editors/478-lyx-google-code

======
Stefan_K
My suggestion: Make the LyX program capable of using online LaTeX compilers.
(I posted this already to <http://tex.stackexchange.com/q/108283/213>).

This means having an API and usable connections to existing online services.
I'm sure the vendors of such services would support it. So a user could simply
install LyX, and benefit from the newest TeX version without installing it -
slim but capable and up-to-date installations would be possible.

File storage services such as dropbox could be connected, the storage of an
online compiling service used, or files could simply be uploaded each time
when being compiled - LaTeX files are small, and compressed uploads or syncs
would be quick.

~~~
usenet
Then ports of LyX to iOS and Android would be great: so we could use LaTeX on
the iPad or Android tablets when we have Internet via WiFi or 3G/4G available.

------
spindritf
> Do you like the news? It would be great if you would upvote it on hacker
> news! Keeps LaTeX in the news.

Oh, c'mon. Link it at the end, or even at the top, but with a "this post is
also being discussed on Hacker News" or similar anchor. Don't blatantly pander
for votes.

